# Current project adult sized Muscle bike. Montgomery Wards special



## modelcarjedi (Mar 17, 2022)

I saw this sweet Rollfast on FBook Market place and wanted a version I could ride. I picked this Montgomery Wards 26” up and off 


inspiration for my build


----------



## JLF (Mar 17, 2022)

Great idea!  I might have to build one too!


----------



## tacochris (Mar 18, 2022)

I have often considered building something like this just never got around to it.


----------



## modelcarjedi (Mar 18, 2022)

tacochris said:


> I have often considered building something like this just never got around to it.



I love them, I’m too tall for a 20” muscle bike. Plus I try to only build stuff I can ride.


----------



## tacochris (Mar 18, 2022)

modelcarjedi said:


> I love them, I’m too tall for a 20” muscle bike. Plus I try to only build stuff I can ride.



Im the same which is why i dont own an 20's bikes....As cool as I think they are, when space is an issue, I only want to use that space for things I really love and use.


----------



## modelcarjedi (Mar 20, 2022)

Still mocking it up. Nothing is set in stone yet.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 20, 2022)

modelcarjedi said:


> Still mocking it up. Nothing is set in stone yet. View attachment 1592563
> View attachment 1592564
> 
> View attachment 1592565
> ...



I like  the layback seat post is key to getting the seat in the right place, sometimes banana seats sit to far forward on the 26 inch bikes. I have the same Rollfast 20 inch Skoot I'm 6'1" and still ride it around not far but messing around on the block mine is " Obscene Green the Wheelie Machine"  Killer build, good luck.


----------



## modelcarjedi (Apr 2, 2022)

I’m calling it done for now. I took it for a 6 mile ride today. It’s not a bad rider. If you are tall this frame is roomy.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 2, 2022)

That is a cool bike, nice work


----------



## modelcarjedi (Apr 2, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> That is a cool bike, nice work



Thank you


----------



## modelcarjedi (Apr 17, 2022)

I changed it back to a boring cruiser. I didn’t like it as a muscle bike 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 7, 2022)

I have the same bike, in Rollfast trim.


----------

